# Font in HTML einbinden ?



## MyOwnWorld (27. November 2003)

hi @ all

wie kann ich eine Schriftart (Font) die ein anderer user im netz NICHT hat mit in meine homepage einbinden ?

die endung meiner fontz ist TTF.

hat einer nen tip ? wäre sehr dankbar dafür !
ahso das man (der user meiner homepage) sie automatisch downloaden muss ist mir klar 
nur hab ich nicht raus gefunden wie das geht ...

mfg MyOwnWorld

PS: ich möchte nicht mit bildern arbeiten.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (27. November 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77066.html


----------



## MyOwnWorld (27. November 2003)

uhi danke für die schnelle antwort ! habs mit dem suche button nicht gefunden gehabt *schäm*


----------

